# Like, the best day of my life!



## bronco028 (Apr 24, 2006)

Holy crap! So I took the ETA (Educational Technology Assessment) yesterday, the most important final exam of my LIFE! If fact it was had so much pressure they make you take a 3 credit course just to take the test. If I didn't pass the test with at least a 75% I wouldn't get my certification in educational technology and would never be a teacher. And, I would fail the course even though I did well in the class. I was freaking out so I studied. I mean studied for hours on end. I was so freaking nervous and anxiety ridden I was actually worn down after taking it. I haven't been able to sleep for the past week so that made me even more nervous.  So, anyway it took me two hours to take the test while everyone else breezed through it, I was the only one left in the room. You see, I am a HORRIBLE test taker...I mean HORRIBLE. I over analyze every question and rush. So I took my time. After the test I knew I didn't pass so I pretty was in tears yesterday...well, today I received my score.....AN 86%!!!! I passed with flying colors! And I get and A in the class. I also have a B in Human Biology! Today is the best day of my life, I have hardly any anxiety and sold my books back and got 93$ back holy crap I am so excited I had to share. :banana :banana


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

:banana Congrats! :banana


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

Bravo :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Bronco028 :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Way to go!!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

That's so wonderful!!!!!!!!

:nw :nw :nw 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## lac24 (May 10, 2006)

I'm glad you had a good day.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Go BRONCO028! Go!! Nice work!

:banana


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

awww great job!! thats awesome.


----------

